# Black piranha



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

can any body go into any more detail about this black piranha-rhom if you need better pics let me know and ill TRY
View attachment 58663

View attachment 58664

View attachment 58665


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

what size


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

around 5 inches maby a little bigger


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

What kind of "detail" are you looking for? If you want to know more about rhoms, go to www.opefe.com









By the way, nice looking fish!!!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Your fish looks much smaller than 5 inches. Take a look at the compressus and rhombeus pages at OPEFE. Your fish has what appears to be bars forming on the flank. Still very young to say with certainty it is S. rhombeus.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks guys and i think he is adleast 5 inches he is for sale/trade if any one wants him


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm getting 10 of these fish. They are (my importer says anyway) Serrasalmus Rhombeus Highback ( Peru)I think they are similar to yours but this fish has spots yours has spots and bars.. And yours seem to have only one black band on the tail...These have two and no middle band..so I'm not sure. Try to get better pics....And Not like mine , my pics are crappy !


----------



## king red belly (Apr 13, 2005)

thats pretty cool man black p's are cool


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> thanks guys and i think he is adleast 5 inches he is for sale/trade if any one wants him
> [snapback]994804[/snapback]​


Where are you located by the way? I am interested

Jason


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

thats a rhom from peru, looks like my rhom for sure


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Closed. Please take comments to BUY and SELL. This forum is for Identification ONLY. Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> necroxeon Posted Apr 23 2005, 07:02 PM
> I'm getting 10 of these fish. They are (my importer says anyway) Serrasalmus Rhombeus Highback ( Peru)I think they are similar to yours but this fish has spots yours has spots and bars.. And yours seem to have only one black band on the tail...These have two and no middle band..so I'm not sure. Try to get better pics....And Not like mine , my pics are crappy !





> henry 79 Posted Apr 24 2005, 01:59 AM
> thats a rhom from peru, looks like my rhom for sure


There is no humanly way to say that S. rhombeus is from Peru unless you pull it from the river itself.

ID was open long enough to state that FACT.

It is now closed. If anyone wishes to discuss this further, do it via PM or at Piranha Discussion. For all intents and purposes, this Piranha has been ID according to the forum rules.


----------

